# new photos of Monaro Mouse



## scrapheapchallenge (Sep 17, 2012)

I updated Monaro's Page at:
http://www.ukshires.net/monaro.htm

including photos of his new cage setup which he *loves*! :lol:

I got the proper camera out too and had a go at getting some better photos of him, here are a couple:

























and finally, standing on his new favourite toy - a terry's chocolate orange box my friend gave me for him!










He's a really funny little thing, with a right attitude at times! I made some flatbread the other day (just flour, water, pinch of salt and dash of olive oil) and found out that he *loves* it - far better than mouse "chocolate" drops or sunflower seeds, so he gets a crumb of flatbread every day as a treat, so he always looks forward to me opening his cage and comes to sniff me. He's only been awkward about getting on my hand to come out of the cage for handling time once so far but other than that he's been pretty good. He doesn't bite but he does sometimes try to chew on my fingernails :roll:

It's certainly a more cheerful place with Monaro around <3

Kirsty


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

What a cutie. I was hoping for a BEW in my current litter but I won't hold my breath!


----------



## Mels (Sep 29, 2012)

Awe lovely boy, love the set up


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm a big Monaro fan


----------



## scrapheapchallenge (Sep 17, 2012)

thanks Pamplemouse  He got another new toy this weekend - an egg box which I've cut a hole out of each end so he can climb in and crawl about inside then out again like a little maze, he loves it 

He was also hilarious about the chicken bone I gave him to chew on for the calcium/minerals, I *wish* I'd videoed him when I gave it to him!

As soon as I gave it to him (in the topmost drum of his rotastak complex) he grabbed it and dragged it down the tubes to the section below, then carefully placed it across a wooden play cube and a loo roll middle, inspected it carefully like a carpenter sizing up a plank of wood on a workbench, then proceeded to gnaw away happily at it. He loves dragging it about the place!

He's also been dragging bedding up the long tube from the bottom pod to the top section, he's a very happy and industrious little guy!

I'll have to figure out how to post the videos up!
Kirsty


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

he is lovely and so lucky to be so spoilt!


----------



## scrapheapchallenge (Sep 17, 2012)

Monaro has been having fun. I haven't been able to upload the videos yet, but he's been loving the egg box, in addition he decided he didn't like the chicken bone in the middle drum any more so the other day I heard a clattering sound - Monaro determindely dragging the bone back UP the tubes to the top again to chew on closer to his new favourite bedroom pod (filled with hay)! He's a strong little thing - all that running on the wheel and chin-ups at the bars has turned him into muscle mouse I guess lol!

I also made him a huge lego maze to play in, and dotted sunflower seeds around for him to find as treats, as well as a raisin on the mezzanine level (I love lego lol) He loved it and ran around exploring and nibbling the seeds. I can reconfigure it occasionally for him to play in differently as time goes by. He only gets supervised play though as there's no lid (although the walls are very high with an overhang, so he shouldn't be able to climb out) - he did try, but rather safe than sorry!

He's a happy little chap


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

i love the idea of using lego as a maze .... i will have to go and raid the kids toy box for some


----------



## scrapheapchallenge (Sep 17, 2012)

be warned, mice can fit through a gap two lego dots wide lol! :shock: It didn't look easy but he managed it! :lol:


----------

